# Basella alba, or Malabar spinach, Creeping spinach, Climbing spinach



## geekinpink (Sep 16, 2010)

This is abundant here and very easy to grow, i wonder if they could be fed to star tortoise?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basella_alba

that's the description...basically

Basella alba is a fast-growing, soft-stemmed vine, reaching 10 m in length. Its thick, semi-succulent, heart-shaped leaves have a mild flavour and mucilaginous texture. The stem of the cultivar Basella alba 'Rubra' is reddish-purple.

Typical of leaf vegetables, Malabar spinach is high in vitamin A, vitamin C, iron, and calcium. It is low in calories by volume, but high in protein per calorie. The succulent mucilage is a particularly rich source of soluble fiber.

anyone knows?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 16, 2010)

geekinpink said:


> This is abundant here and very easy to grow, i wonder if they could be fed to star tortoise?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basella_alba
> 
> ...



Wonder if it provides too much protein?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 16, 2010)

As far as I know, any type of spinach is a poor choice due to high oxalic acid content. If you are growing plants from seeds, you have your pick of lots of better greens. Stuff like turnip greens, endive, dandelions, edible flowers like hibiscus, grape leaves, etc.


----------



## geekinpink (Sep 17, 2010)

yea, i was thinking the same thing about the protein too, too bad...

I do have hibiscus, opuntia, and aloe vera... I want to add variety but I can only grow from flower pots, I dont have a yard. So I'm looking into easily grown food. Other edible flowers keeps dying on me  I want dandelions but i cannot find it anywhere here, no seeds too. 

I wonder if anyone here can send me dandelions hee hee


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 17, 2010)

geekinpink said:


> yea, i was thinking the same thing about the protein too, too bad...
> 
> I do have hibiscus, opuntia, and aloe vera... I want to add variety but I can only grow from flower pots, I dont have a yard. So I'm looking into easily grown food. Other edible flowers keeps dying on me  I want dandelions but i cannot find it anywhere here, no seeds too.
> 
> I wonder if anyone here can send me dandelions hee hee



May be ordering w/ these folks...if I do, I'll send ya some.

http://cgi.ebay.com/dandelion-YELLO...826?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b10e8f0a

My plan is to grow a couple to where they'll seed out, thus continue having them eternally.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 17, 2010)

What are you feeding besides hibiscus, opuntia, and aloe vera? Do any grocery stores have good lettuces like a spring mix, endive, or even dandelion greens (organic grocers near me have them--not sure where you live)? You can grow greens and lettuces in trays or pots. A tortoise can't live off of just flowers, cactus, and aloe vera (I wouldn't even feed the aloe, personally). You need a few types of greens added at a minimum. Ideally you want to feed like 15-25 items over time. If you give us more info about what is available in stores near you and what types of seeds you can buy or obtain, we can help. You may be able to find weeds growing and if you plant them or the seeds and use organic soil and wait 6 months, then you can feed the organic plants. You can even plant veggie seeds for the greens (except tomato). Many lettuces are fine as part of a varied diet (pretty much everything but iceberg).


----------

